# 3dp3dt-Feel nothing :-(



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi all

I had a day three transfer of two 8 cell embryos,both a good grade. 1dp and 2dp I had cramping but i've woke up today feeling great,no cramps nothing. If the embies are growing then they should be hatching and attaching today. I remember the first cycle I got a bfp (which ended up chemical) I had strong cramping and weird sensation down below. My last cycle was a disaster as embryos were morula's instead of blasts so I knew the cycle hadn't worked.
This time I felt more hopeful,but my hope is failing fast :-( Has anyone had a 3dt and not felt cramping and ended up with a BFP?


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Peaches,

From my own personal experience, I would say to never compare cycles.

On my first cycle where I conceived my DS, I had constant spotting, cramping, aches, twinges and 100% like AF was going to show at anytime in my 2ww.

This cycle which I am currently 26 weeks pregnant, could not be anymore different.  I had none of the above at all and about 24 hours after ET I had a stabbing pain for about 5 seconds near my ovary.  I was gob smacked when I got a BFP and even more shocked when my first scan showed twins.

It is far to early to say which way it will go yet, so stay strong and positive until you know otherwise.

X


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank You for replying  I suppose I've just got to wait and see     Its going to be a long wait until test day.


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

So i'm now 5dp3dt and still nothing! I had twinges on and off yesterday near my ovaries but i'm pretty sure its them returning to their normal size : 
Gosh this is the worst tww I have been through. With my other two cycles I knew both times what the result was going to be. This time I really don't know. I'm kinda hoping that i've not had cramps this time due to the increase of pessaries (now take 3 a day) and that my lining is staying put   

Had a headache for the past two days that comes and goes that I can't seem to shift. 

Oh well back to the waiting I guess.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Peaches

No 2 cycles are the same, both my cycles were completely different 2ww, both were bfp

Its perhaps too early for symtoms, either way if you had symptoms you may be saying are they real or is it the progesterone, the 2ww is a no win situation and impossible i think not to symptom spot

Sending              your way

Donna


----------

